# Some of my favorite things



## Weldon's Landing (May 18, 2016)

Admittedly, I love slipper orchids, but when I see a long petaled RED phrag. I tend to get a little weak in the knees and black out. Next thing I know my billfold is empty and there's another one in the greenhouse. Not that I'm complaining....
1. Phrag Supper Rubies
2. Phrag Red Baron 'Snoopy's Nemesis' AM
3. Phrag Belle Houge Point 'Red Dragon' AM
4. Phrag Cahaba Phyllis Bailey (wallisii x Super Rubies)
5. Phrag warscewiczianum x China Dragon
6. Phrag Red Tail Hawk 'Taylor Ann' AM


----------



## suzyquec (May 18, 2016)

You are not alone I think we are all addicted and broke!


----------



## Erythrone (May 18, 2016)

OMG!!!!!! I really love them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 18, 2016)

Lovely! Where are most of these from? Are these yearly bloomers or once every 2-3 years?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 18, 2016)

I love #3, although they all look the same to my non-phrag eyes. lol


----------



## Weldon's Landing (May 18, 2016)

Super Rubies I found digging around at Hilltop Orchids, Red Baron is from New Vision Orchids, Belle Hougue Point is originally from Eric Young Foundation, Cahaba Phyllis Bailey is from a member of the Central Indiana Orchid Society, warscewiczianum x China Dragon is from Orchidbabies, and I bought Red Tail Hawk on eBay. They bloom every year for me, but I find they bloom better with almost Cattleya light levels


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 18, 2016)

Gorgeous reds. If those are all in bloom all at one time, your greenhouse must look like it is on fire!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 18, 2016)

Hmm. Red Baron for me.


----------



## abax (May 18, 2016)

I'd take 'em all and be thrilled. Very nice collection and
I'm working on my collection to the detriment of my
credit card. I love Phrags.


----------



## troy (May 18, 2016)

Great family!!!!! My favs!!!!!


----------



## Wendy (May 23, 2016)

Lovely. I'm not really into Phrags these days but I always admire the photos of other's accomplishments.


----------

